# "Communications" vs "Electrical"... Difference?



## HackWork

One is electrician, like most of us here.

The other is most likely teledata, such as network cable, phone, television, etc. 

Everything is different in each local so you should ask to be sure. The "Communications" division could be the cable television installers in your area for all we know.


----------



## SparkySparkyBoomMan

HackWork said:


> One is electrician, like most of us here.
> 
> The other is most likely teledata, such as network cable, phone, television, etc.
> 
> Everything is different in each local so you should ask to be sure. The "Communications" division could be the cable television installers in your area for all we know.


It's for IBEW local 134. Would a "cable television installer" be something that an electrician union has apprenticeships for? I am genuinely curious, anyways I want to learn to be an electrician so if this isn't what that is then I'll pass.

Maybe the website will help https://www.ejatt.com/communication-apprenticeship-programs/


----------



## HackWork

SparkySparkyBoomMan said:


> It's for IBEW local 134. Would a "cable television installer" be something that an electrician union has apprenticeships for?


 Sure. My local merged with a manufacturing local and now a couple hundred guys who put lights together and other stuff like that are members. 



> I am genuinely curious, anyways I want to learn to be an electrician so if this isn't what that is then I'll pass.


 Then it would make sense to get into the Electrical program and not the Communication one.



> Maybe the website will help https://www.ejatt.com/communication-apprenticeship-programs/


As it says: "Communications Journeymen and Apprentices install and maintain structured wiring and electronic systems in the residential, commercial and industrial settings."


----------



## splatz

As a general rule, the higher the voltage, the higher the pay - in the union it's really pretty accurate. (Communications is low voltage.) 

The JATC training for wiremen is hard to beat; their training for low voltage / communications isn't that good IMO.


----------



## HackWork

splatz said:


> As a general rule, the higher the voltage, the higher the pay - in the union it's really pretty accurate. (Communications is low voltage.)
> 
> The JATC training for wiremen is hard to beat; their training for low voltage / communications isn't that good IMO.


Bologna, they do an excellent job of teaching the Teledata guys how to make collages with their trusty scissors.


----------



## SparkySparkyBoomMan

I take it "wireman" is your standard electrician then? I'm still learning the terms, partially why I posted this because I figured Communications was still an electrician job. Oh well, they're not registering for Electrical yet, so back to waiting for me.


----------



## splatz

HackWork said:


> Bologna, they do an excellent job of teaching the Teledata guys how to make collages with their trusty scissors.


That reminds me I have something for you


----------



## HackWork

SparkySparkyBoomMan said:


> I take it "wireman" is your standard electrician then? I'm still learning the terms, partially why I posted this because I figured Communications was still an electrician job. Oh well, they're not registering for Electrical yet, so back to waiting for me.


The most typical term for an electrician who finished his apprenticeship in the IBEW is "Journeyman Wireman", abbreviated JW. Sometimes called "Inside Wireman".


----------



## SparkySparkyBoomMan

HackWork said:


> The most typical term for an electrician who finished his apprenticeship in the IBEW is "Journeyman Wireman", abbreviated JW. Sometimes called "Inside Wireman".


Inside? But I see all these posts about being exposed to the elements... Is it ironic? 

So if that's a wireman, what's a "lineman"?


----------



## HackWork

SparkySparkyBoomMan said:


> Inside? But I see all these posts about being exposed to the elements... Is it ironic?
> 
> So if that's a wireman, what's a "lineman"?


A lineman generally works for the power company or a contractor that works on overhead lines.


----------



## brian john

One will be boring as crap before you finish the apprenticeship and the other will keep you learning your whole career.


----------



## Rora

Most "communications" are going the way of the dodo bird in favor of Ethernet/IP (mostly Cat5e/6, eventually more fiber). So there's not really much nuance on the wiring side of that, at best it's patch panels at the commercial or industrial level. Everything is low voltage so there is not nearly as much code to consider. Troubleshooting consists of end-to-end testers. Ultimately, not much upward mobility.

If you're interested in communications, installation is not the place to be IMO. Look into the data technician/engineering side which deals with the actual traffic itself. If you're computer saavy, a CCNA certification is not unobtainable and pays anywhere from decent to very well (with experience).


----------



## active1

I disagree, there will always be communications.
Just different forms.
Last few years has been a boom updating existing properties with wifi and cell receivers all over the properties. Adding fiber is another big one. 
Just about everything connects to wireless or cat cable now.
All the time there's new things are coming out that require communications that in the past it was unthinkable.

At this hall years ago you could have gone thru both programs, had 2 separate tickets, been on 2 book 1's at the same hall and took a JW (electrician) or Sr Tech (communication tech) call. They changed it so you could only have 1 ticket and be on 1 book. At the same time they permitted the JW's to do the Sr Tech work.

So right now the JW needs to run the raceways. The Sr Tech or JW can pull and terminate the cable. In another words the Sr Tech is very limited in the scope of work and is not protected from JW's taking the work. But the JW's can do most any work in the NEC.


----------



## Rora

Obviously communications will exist, I'm referring to all the different forms that used to exist before widespread Ethernet/IP such that knowing everything could form an entire profession. If we're talking the modern communications counterpart to electrician, then it's just installing Cat5 and various forms of plug-and-play installation. The modern "communication" tech, at best, only has a basic understanding of the OSI model and IP networking, because that's all they need, if even.

An electrician skillset can continue to grow for a lifetime, a communication tech at their peak will be doing commercial patch panels, which usually consist of putting in pre-made cables (they would rarely terminate dozens or hundreds of Cat5 by hand) and labeling, wifi installs would be mounting APs and terminating the Cat5 to length. At a commercial level, the aforementioned data tech/engineers will do all of the skilled work, i.e. network configuration, addressing, etc. to integrate the equipment that runs over said cabling to the rest of their network.

At the end of the day, sizing and installing a variety of conductors, panel components, etc. to code will always be more nuanced because it's not uniform, unlike modern Ethernet/IP media... which is why the JW could easily pick up the comm work, but not the other way around. Not trying to be a downer, but I don't think communications install is an especially ambitious pursuit anymore, just because it's become so standardized. If someone wanted to get into that stuff I'd suggest shooting for the skilled portion and pursuing a CCNA level job. Although there'd always be a lot of need for it, it's just too convenient for the electrician who's already putting in all the other infrastructure to do it because there isn't much additional knowledge required to pick it up.


----------

